# What is this clock widget?



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

I've searched all over for this but I cannot find it anywhere so I figured the android collective could point me in the right direction. I'm looking for the clock widget in this SS, I thought it was the cLock widget from cyanogen but it doesn't have the line separating the clock and weather along with the settings icon. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like DashClock to me: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.dashclock


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

codesplice said:


> Looks like DashClock to me: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nurik.roman.dashclock


I agree.


----------



## ExpertBasher (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome widget! I love all the extensions, so customizable.


----------

